# Visiting in March/April Camporeal golf



## Anita Barter (Oct 16, 2008)

My husband and I are coming out to Portugal for 5 weeks. He is looking for info and people to play golf with. Does anyone know of any golf societies or competitions which would be good for him to enter? He plays off 25.

We both like walking and I am hoping to do a bit of jogging. Does anyone know of any local running clubs or walking groups which we may be able to hook up with.

We are hoping if all goes well on this visit we may look to stay longer next time!. 

Any tips? Anything we should bring?

Many thanks
Nita and Mike


----------



## alexmac999 (Nov 2, 2008)

Anita Barter said:


> My husband and I are coming out to Portugal for 5 weeks. He is looking for info and people to play golf with. Does anyone know of any golf societies or competitions which would be good for him to enter? He plays off 25.
> 
> We both like walking and I am hoping to do a bit of jogging. Does anyone know of any local running clubs or walking groups which we may be able to hook up with.
> 
> ...


Hello Nita & Mike and welcome to the forum.
We are a little north of Camporeal at Cadaval on the Silver Coast. Most of the golfers we know play at Golden Eagle near Rio Maior, I don't know if you are staying at Camporeal and need to play there. The expats at Golden Eagle play a lot of competitions and seem to have a good time there. 
Don't know of any running clubs but we belong to a walking club and walk on Wednesdays. We, that is my wife Yvonne and I, do some walking around the Montejunto area, a very beautiful mountain area which reminds us of walking in Wales.
We have been here for just a year and are really enjoying the unspoilt beauty and warmth both of the weather and the people. Let me know if you want any further information by PM or at [email protected]

Best Regards
Alex & Yvonne


----------



## Anita Barter (Oct 16, 2008)

*Thanks for the info Alex and Yvonne*



alexmac999 said:


> Hello Nita & Mike and welcome to the forum.
> We are a little north of Camporeal at Cadaval on the Silver Coast. Most of the golfers we know play at Golden Eagle near Rio Maior, I don't know if you are staying at Camporeal and need to play there. The expats at Golden Eagle play a lot of competitions and seem to have a good time there.
> Don't know of any running clubs but we belong to a walking club and walk on Wednesdays. We, that is my wife Yvonne and I, do some walking around the Montejunto area, a very beautiful mountain area which reminds us of walking in Wales.
> We have been here for just a year and are really enjoying the unspoilt beauty and warmth both of the weather and the people. Let me know if you want any further information by PM or at
> ...




Thats really helpful. Mike is hoping to play a few courses whilst we are visiting so will make a note of that info and he can contact the club.

We were both interested in your Wednesday walking group. Is it possible for visitors to join in? It seems a great way to explore the area and meet people.

As we live in Dorset we decided to take the ferry and drive over and then it gives us more freedom for getting out and about. Any tips on things we may need to bring?

We have visited Portugal before, near Lagos. We enjoyed getting out into the hills and some of the coast line remined us of Dorset - with sun!

I would be interested to know how you have settled down. We have been thinking about spending more time away in the winter months. Not quite up to retiring yet. I have managed to get unpaid leave and Mike is self employed. But we thought staying in one place for 5 weeks would be a start. We are away from home for a total of 8 weeks. 

Thanks again for taking the time to reply.

Today in West Bay it is cold and very windy!! enjoy your better weather.

Regards
Anita and Mike


----------



## brownsea (Dec 30, 2008)

*Golf*



Anita Barter said:


> Thats really helpful. Mike is hoping to play a few courses whilst we are visiting so will make a note of that info and he can contact the club.
> 
> We were both interested in your Wednesday walking group. Is it possible for visitors to join in? It seems a great way to explore the area and meet people.
> 
> ...


Hi, just joined the forum last week and have read your posting. We live in Wimborne and have just bought a holiday apartment in Cascais, about an hour or so down the coast from you. We have been visiting the area for over 15 years and my husband always plays golf when we are there. He has travelled around and has played many different courses, not just local and always on his own as I dont play, but he has had many good rounds with people from all over the world - some speak English and some dont - but to a golfer this doesnt seem to be a problem therefore maybe it isnt necessary to join a golf society. Also, you can get a golf passport when you are there, for a reasonable fee this gives you so many games at various courses therefore giving you a variety of choice and works out cheaper than paying each time you play.


----------

